# Vacuum Sealers Unlimited



## jkc64 (Jul 20, 2012)

I just wanted to express my appreciation to Lisa for putting up with me bugging her to death for the last 2 days over a new VacMaster Pro 130, the customer service has been great and I will have my new sealer on monday. My food saver Vac 350 that I bought who knows when died on me. The owners manual is copyright 2000.  I will post pics and short review after I have had some time with it.I did try a food saver gamesaver deluxe plus first but I kept overheating the unit, I tried to go real slow with the bags but I guess I wasn't slow enough.Thanks for allowing me to ramble and thanks again Lisa.

John


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 20, 2012)

Lisa and VSU is GREAT!!! The only place I will buy vac supplies!!!!


----------

